# What exactly is MK-2866 (Ostarine) and What are It's Benefits??



## 24K (Jan 19, 2014)

Here is one of my many articles on MK-2866 (Ostarine)... Buy the purest  and highest quality SARMS, including MK-2866 exclusively at  SARMS1.COM - The best Selective androgen receptor modulators... 

Ostarine (MK-2866) is a SARM developed by GTx  for the prevention and treatment of muscle wasting. It may eventually be  a medical prescription for the prevention of cachexia, atrophy and  sarcopenia as well as for Hormone or Testosterone Replacement Therapy.

As  a research chemical, Ostarine belongs to a class of chemicals know as  SARMS or selective androgen receptor modulators. SARMS create selective  anabolic activity at certain androgen receptors. In comparison to  testosterone and other anabolic steroids, the advantage of SARMS, is  they do not have androgenic activity in non-skeletal muscle tissues.  Ostarine is effective in maintaining and increasing lean body mass.

How does it work?

SARMS bind to the androgen receptor and demonstrate osteo (bone) and myo (muscular) anabolic activity.

Androgen receptor activation

Binding  and activation of the Androgen receptor alters the expression of genes  and increases protein synthesis which builds muscle. In essence, SARMS  like ostarine cause muscle growth in the same manner as steroids,  however unlike testosterone and other anabolic steroids, SARMS do not  produce the growth effect on prostate and other secondary sexual organs.

Ostarine  in particular exerts its anabolic effects on muscle tissue almost  exclusively. So not only does it represent a new potential treatment  option for a wide spectrum of conditions from muscle wasting diseases  (from age-related to AIDS or cancer-related), but is also has immense  potential for muscle building for bodybuilders, fitness, athletes and an  agent to minimize atrophy during recovery periods from serious surgery  or similar situations.

*Uses of Ostarine*

Lean muscle gains (bulking)

Ostarine  is the most anabolic of any SARMS, making its first and foremost use  for wanting to gain lean muscle. The gains in total weight will not be  comparable to bulking steroids, however the total gains will almost  entirely be lean muscle.

The gains that are made on ostarine are  very keepable and users generally see an increase of up to 7 lbs. of  lean body mass over and 8 week cycle at 25mg day (diet dependent). The  most common dosage is 25 mg for 8 weeks. The side effects that one  encounters with steroid use will not be present on cycle.

Generally,  with ostarine, the higher the dosage, the more suppression. Although  suppression is minimal and is nowhere comparable to suppression that one  encounters on steroids, any cycle of ostarine over a 4 weeks period  requires a 3 week mini pct. A serm is not required in this pct.

Losing Bodyfat (cutting)

Ostarine  would primarily fit into a cutting protocol for the maintenance of  muscle mass while reducing calories. One of the most disheartening  outcomes of cutting is the loss hard earned muscle mass. The drop in  metabolic rate and hormone levels (T3, IGF, Testosterone etc) with the  lack of calories is a perfect catabolic environment for loss of muscle  tissue. As Ostarine has anabolic effects, the dieter can cut calories  without having to worry about muscle or strength loss. Ostarine has also  shown noticeable nutrient partitioning effects among users, another  reason why it can be of great help when cutting.

A 15-20 mg  dosing protocol for 6-8 weeks is good for cutting with Ostarine without  undergoing any side effects or high suppression. However it must be  stated that due to the lack of androgenicity, muscle hardness and  overall results are not as prominent as with the SARM S-4.

Recomping

Recomping  is where ostarine truly shines. The recomping effect of losing fat and  gaining muscle at the same time is what the majority of users are  looking for. Trying to achieve this when you are not absolutely new to  training is extremely difficult.

Where Ostarine shines for  recomping is in its nutrient partitioning benefits. Calories are taken  from fat stores and calorie intake is fed to the muscle tissue. In fact  many users report that Ostarine consumed at maintenance calories  produces weight loss, while still getting increases in strength and  muscle mass.

One of the most important factors of recomping is  time. As you are trying to achieve multiple objectives, it requires a  longer time period to notice good recomp effects so even when running  steroids, these would have to be longer run injectable compounds as  opposed to the short used liver toxic oral steroids.

Although  Ostarine is taken orally, it is not methylated and is not toxic to the  liver and does not have a negative effect on ones blood pressure.  Therefore it can be run for longer than oral steroids.

The dosing protocol of 20-25mg for 6-8 weeks will give excellent recomp effects.

Diet  must also be optimized to where calories are just above maintenance  with at least 30% coming from lean sources of protein to get the best  recomp effect.

Injury Prevention

The effects of ostarine  translate to anabolism in bone and skeletal muscle tissue, which means  it could be used in the future for a variety of uses, such as  osteoporosis and as a concurrent treatment with drugs that reduce bone  density. Therefore it has great application as a compound to use for  rehabilitation of injuries, in particular bone and tendon related  injuries.

Doses of 12.5mg per day is recommend for such purposes and improvement in joint movement that can be seen after just 6-8 days.

Timing of Doses

As  Ostarine has a half life of around 24 hours, each of these doses only  has to be taken orally once a day, therefore its also offers an  extremely convenient supplementation intake.

Ostarine and estrogen concern

SARMS  do not aromatize, conferring all their effects to AR binding and not to  metabolic conversion to active androgens/estrogens. However blood work  from users has shown a slight elevation in serum estradiol levels (which  may be one of the factors in its high effectiveness for treating  tendon, ligament, and bone injuries or illnesses.

This elevation  is extremely small and is no case for concern. If however you are  absolutely concerned about slight increases in Estrogen, you can always  opt for low doses AI?s, like aromasin or arimidex for added protection  and prevention.

Advantages of Ostarine when compared to steroids

It is non methylated so it is non toxic to the liver or blood pressure

Some  suppression may be present at doses of 25mg+ run for longer than 4  weeks, however a stringent PCT of prescription SERMs like Nolvadex or  Clomid is not necessary.

High oral bioavailability without significant damage to your liver as with oral steroids.

Great sense of well being while on, (without the aggression which can often detrimentally impact users daily lives).

No  need for a long time period off between cycles; the recommended time of  period for normal steroid cycles would be Time on + PCT, so for a  typical 6 week cycle and 4 week PCT, a user would have to wait another  10 weeks after PCT to start another cycle where SARMS recovery requires  minimal rest in between.

Ostarine also resulted in a  dose-dependent decrease in LDL and HDL cholesterol levels, with the  average LDL/HDL ratio for all doses remaining in the low cardiovascular  risk category ? hence there is little impact on cholesterol values.

Advantages Of Ostarine when compared to other SARMS

The metabolite M1 which seems to cause toxicity in S4 (temporary occular disturbances) is not present in Ostarine.

Also unlike S4, Ostarine does not have androgenic properties in non muscle tissue.

Ostarine Summary

Anabolic even at doses as low as 3mg

Great for strength

Great for lean mass gains

Great for body recomposition

Great for endurance (aerobic or anaerobic)

Joint healing abilities

Half life of circa 24 hours ? only once a day dosing required


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jan 19, 2014)

Another piece if GOLD right there !!  Thank you, going to add some in to my stash momentarily !


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you for this info!


----------



## 24K (Jan 20, 2014)

For sure guys... I am happy to provide as much info as I can... Trust me, there is PLENTY where this came from... I have spent the last two years, testing, studying, compiling information and using SARMS... Feel free to ask any questions at anytime and check out our store at SARMS1.COM - The best Selective androgen receptor modulators...


----------



## gamma (Jan 20, 2014)

Sounds like a very promising product for sure!


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm going to try mk-2866 in my pct


----------



## 24K (Jan 20, 2014)

Pitbull44 said:


> I'm going to try mk-2866 in my pct



That is a very wise decision and you will find that you have a MUCH smoother pct and you will feel so much better throughout... You will also find your gains to be far more keepable...


----------



## Dannie (Jan 20, 2014)

I shall be trying some SARMS1 Ostarine very soon. Stay tuned for my log.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 20, 2014)

Stay tunes for my Log with MK2866 we will see how well it does for a contest prep and how dramatic it can actually be. If i dont win 24k  its all your fault now jk. Thank you for this chance to run a log for you guys,.


----------



## joe 2013 (Jan 20, 2014)

Same here , will be logging GW-1516 and ostarine . Prepping for WABBA worlds in june....stay tuned !


----------



## jamesm11 (Jan 21, 2014)

Pitbull44 said:


> I'm going to try mk-2866 in my pct



Why would you use something that is suppressive during pct?  Ostarine will suppress you and isn't supposed to be used during pct.  There's several studies proving this.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 21, 2014)

There will be many good logs.. I'll log the GD-4033 and SARM S4 stack!


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jan 22, 2014)

jamesm11 said:


> Why would you use something that is suppressive during pct?  Ostarine will suppress you and isn't supposed to be used during pct.  There's several studies proving this.



Post the article I'm sure some people would like to read it including me. I was thinking about using in my pct also. But not sure if it would be counter productive of bringing me back to a mere mortal (which I'm disliking more and more... Who wants to be mortal) 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jan 22, 2014)

read an article stating if you use a serm like nolva or clomid in your pct with mk2866 you will have no problem with suppression. states you should front load and taper off within your pct

SARMs101.com | SARMs in PCT

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jan 22, 2014)

I read that if you keep it under 4 weeks (25mgs daily), you should be fine. If you go over 4 weeks it will suppress you. I will look for the article and post it once I find it.


----------



## ratedR (Jan 22, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> Stay tunes for my Log with MK2866 we will see how well it does for a contest prep and how dramatic it can actually be. If i dont win 24k  its all your fault now jk. Thank you for this chance to run a log for you guys,.



Jay please post a link on here when you log it. Seems very promising. 

Also if I'm not mistaken ostarine was suppose to help "keep" gains while on pct and a good use a bridge. Maybe I'm mistaken but I believe heavy wrote something along those lines. Don't quote me though, I will try to find it.


----------



## 24K (Jan 22, 2014)

Suppression from ostarine does not start to set in until past the 4 week mark... I have ran ostarine in pct FOR YEARS and have never had one issue with recovery... Not in any way shape or form... As long as you are running a proper pct and running THE PROPER dose of ostarine then suppression is NO ISSUE... It is excellent in pct and is becoming widely used and basically a staple by many... I WOULD NEVER recommend anything that would hinder a proper recovery... I am the FIRMEST believer that PCT is the most important part of any cycle... Without a proper recovery, there are no gains, there is no progress and it would only do harm to an individual to not recover... Ostarine enhances pct to the max in terms of keepability of gains and general overall feeling... A lot of guys struggle in pct with not being on and losing strength and size but ostarine prevents these from becoming an issue... It prevents muscle wastage as well as provides healing qualities that are very necessary, especially in pct... It is an excellent addition to any and all pct's and can also be utilized on cycle or as a bridge in between cycles as well... Suppression is minor at best even after exceeding 4 weeks of usage... One thing to remember is to not exceed 25 mg a day... That is the sweet spot and that is also the area that you do not want to exceed...


----------



## Militant (Jan 24, 2014)

24K said:


> Suppression from ostarine does not start to set in until past the 4 week mark... I have ran ostarine in pct FOR YEARS and have never had one issue with recovery... Not in any way shape or form... As long as you are running a proper pct and running THE PROPER dose of ostarine then suppression is NO ISSUE... It is excellent in pct and is becoming widely used and basically a staple by many... I WOULD NEVER recommend anything that would hinder a proper recovery... I am the FIRMEST believer that PCT is the most important part of any cycle... Without a proper recovery, there are no gains, there is no progress and it would only do harm to an individual to not recover... Ostarine enhances pct to the max in terms of keepability of gains and general overall feeling... A lot of guys struggle in pct with not being on and losing strength and size but ostarine prevents these from becoming an issue... It prevents muscle wastage as well as provides healing qualities that are very necessary, especially in pct... It is an excellent addition to any and all pct's and can also be utilized on cycle or as a bridge in between cycles as well... Suppression is minor at best even after exceeding 4 weeks of usage... One thing to remember is to not exceed 25 mg a day... That is the sweet spot and that is also the area that you do not want to exceed...



Great info here.. Obviously using ostarine is PCT means you arent leaving any gains on the table.  Good stuff bro.  You seem to be very well versed woth sarms.

This is something I have been studying more and more.  Sarms seem to have a very bright future in our sport. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbranken (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow, ostarine is so diverse. You can incorporate it anywhere it seems.. I've ran it with my last few pct's and into a bridge with more sarms and bloodwork always came back great. I have to think that a lot of fellas that say ostarine suppressed them possibly went into a cycle already suppressed. Not that it doesn't effect all of us differently...


----------



## Swfl (Jan 25, 2014)

I didn't read all the replies but her is a nagging question. Can it be used by the ladies and if so at what dose. sounds wonderful for recomp for them. Also what is the max runtime could you be "on' all year like hrt?


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jan 25, 2014)

I hear the use of the word bridge . What do you guys mean by that


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 27, 2014)

will ostarine show up positive on steroid drug test?


----------



## Militant (Jan 27, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> I hear the use of the word bridge . What do you guys mean by that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Using Sarms as bridge to connect two larger cycles.

Cycle A + PCT/ then Sarms then / Cycle B + PCT

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24K (Jan 28, 2014)

Swfl said:


> I didn't read all the replies but her is a nagging question. Can it be used by the ladies and if so at what dose. sounds wonderful for recomp for them. Also what is the max runtime could you be "on' all year like hrt?



Women absolutely can run ostarine and many do... They normally stack it with gw-501516... Women need to stay at 12.5 mg day of ostarine as a max dose as opposed to men who max out at 25... Ostarine can be ran 12 weeks max and then at least 4 weeks needs to be taken off before continuing usage although i would recommend more along the lines of 8 weeks off... Recovery is very quick and is nothing like a steroid cycle recovery...


----------



## 24K (Jan 28, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> will ostarine show up positive on steroid drug test?



No it will not in any way...


----------



## 24K (Jan 28, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> I hear the use of the word bridge . What do you guys mean by that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




a bridge is what you run in between cycles... SARMS are the perfect  bridge because they are not steroids, and can be cycled in between  steroid cycles to not only maintain gains but add to them and really  clean them up... you basically feel like your always "on" even though  you are not...


----------



## Swfl (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok thanks for the info. Why does it need to be run with the other product? What are the expected results from one or both. What potential sides are there for girls. And lastly and this is for men and women what happens if you exceed recomended dosages?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24K (Jan 28, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Ok thanks for the info. Why does it need to be run with the other product? What are the expected results from one or both. What potential sides are there for girls. And lastly and this is for men and women what happens if you exceed recomended dosages?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Well bro, when you exceed the highest recommend dose of something it generally starts to cause side effects... Although gyno is extremely rare with ostarine, some have had issues when they exceed 25 mg... More suppression will occur... Diminished gains... There is nothing good nor smart about exceeding 25 mg day... 

Sarms are just more effective when stacked with one another because they all complement each other so well... Here is an article I wrote on the most popular stack, the triple stack protocol... 

Today I will explain to you all how to properly run a SARMS  triple stack. You will often see me recommending this stack to many as  the optimal bridge to run in between your cycles. This stack is  efficient in many particular instances and circumstances aside from  being ran as a bridge, especially when it comes to fat loss, lean muscle  gain and novice users. The stack can also be used in the midst of a  person cruising or on full out TRT or HRT. The beauty of this stack and  SARMS in general is their versatility in how they can be used to  accommodate different wants and goals. I am a strong proponent with the  use of the triple stack because it allows a user to add quality and  clean amounts of lean muscle while still being to able to drop body fat.  This will be dictated by a user having a strict diet and training  regiment but this stack enhances the probability of such results  occurring. The protocol for SARMS is very dose and time specific and  needs to be ran accordingly. SARMS, like any other product, need to be  ran properly and responsibly and not abused in any fashion. Exceeding  certain dosages and lengths can result in negative side effects,  diminished results and future problems. If ran properly and accordingly,  they can provide excellent results and an overall wonderful feel of  well being. There are many users that often report feeling just as good,  if not better, on SARMS use as they do when on cycle. This stack will  provide users with an increase in strength, lean muscle and endurance.  The cycle needs to be run with the proper ancillaries and mini pct to  ensure maximum results and full recovery. Often times, I recommend the  use of albuterol with this cycle, dependent upon the goal. I will  explain how to dose and incorporate this as well.  *THE TRIPLE STACK SETUP* _This is the typical layout that I recommend for many triple stack users. _ 1-8 osta 25 mg day dosed once a day in the a.m. 1-8 s4 50 mg day? split doses? 25 mg in the a.m. and 25 mg in the p.m. 1-8 gw 10-20 mg day? split doses 12 hours apart 1-8 hcgenerate OPTIONAL: 3-8 albuterol 12-18 mg day mini pct 9-12 unleashed/post cycle combo 
It  also should be known that anyone who has gyno sensitivity or had  problems in the past, that the use of an aromatase inhibitor should be  utilized. The chances of this issue are not high, but it has been  reported as a possible side effect with ostarine use. I would recommend a  lighter AI protocol than normal to start than would normally be used.  If one is using aromasin or arimidex, I would recommend starting the  dosage at every three days as opposed to general every other day use. If  you find that you need more, then it would be fine to switch it every  other day use and adjust it as needed.  *BUY SARMS TODAY @ SARMS1.COM*​ 

​ *BUY SARMS TODAY @ SARMS1.COM*​  *Ostarine (MK-2866):* Ostarine  can be ran safely and effectively between 8-12 weeks. One SHOULD NOT  exceed 25 mg day of ostarine use. Exceeding 25 mg can lead to  significant negative effects. This is when the reports of suppression  and gyno seem to occur. These are possible problems at a lower dose as  well but many of the problems occur when doses are abused. Ostarine is  only needed to be taken once a day, in the morning. It has a long half  life, thus making split dosages unnecessary. Ostarine will provide a  nice increase in strength and lean mass gain. It will also provide  healing benefits that will be of high benefit for many users. The dosing  is very simple and if followed correctly, side effects should be  minimal to none. Ostarine is very clean in terms of gains and provides a  multitude of benefits.  *

S4 (Andarine): * S4  is often known as the strongest SARM but comes with the most side  effect problems. S4 use should never exceed 8 weeks of use. The most  common side effect associated with S4 is the vision issues that it can  cause. S4 can bind to the receptors in the eyes, causing a yellow tint  to be seen by users. It can cause a user to have a very hard time  adjusting from lightness to darkness and can have a very negative effect  on night vision. It is impossible to say how bad these effects can be,  when they can occur and at what dosage because it is distinctively  different from user to user. I have developed a method on how to  properly dose S4 for you all which I am including in this article. The  dosing protocol is VERY delicate and needs to be taken seriously. The  half life of S4 is only 4-6 hours so the doses are split in two each  day. Since the half life is so short, many users that develop the  visions side effects will run S4 for 5 days and then take 2 days off to  help combat the problem. This is a method that helps to complete a cycle  of S4 but it is nice to avoid this as much as possible to get the most  out of S4. Another side effect that comes with S4 is that it is the most  suppressive when it comes to SARMS. The suppression is nowhere near  that of a regular anabolic cycle but it is still apparent and needs to  be known. S4 will provide an effect that would be comparable to winstrol in the AAS world  in terms of muscle hardening and a more aesthetic look. It will provide  strength and very lean muscle as well. The gains and effects are very  noticeable with S4, especially for users that are already very lean. S4  needs to be taken very seriously and dosed delicately to be ran safely  and effectively. Below is my method of how to properly dose S4.  *

HOW TO PROPERLY DOSE S4* _THE DYLAN GEMELLI METHOD_ Okay  everyone? I wanted to write this up to make sure that everyone knows  how to properly dose S4? As most of you know, the common side effect  associated with S4 is the night vision issue. This results in one of two  or both of these issues: A yellow tint associated with vision at night  and/or a hard time adjusting to darkness or light? Normally the  adjustment period is very quick but can effect some much worse than  others. Basically, s4 can bind to the receptor in the eye causing these  problems. UNDERSTAND that it is IMPOSSIBLE to know if this will happen  to you and at what dosage this may happen? 50 mg is the general starting  spot for dosing. Some people get the vision issue immediately even at  this moderate dose. Some are able to get up to 100 mg a day with very  minimal problems? There is no way to tell what category you fall into  until you try? The vision issue is not permanent and the half life on s4  is very short (around 4-6 hours) Some people are forced to go to dosing  s4 for 5 days and then taking 2 off because they cannot handle the  vision issue? I try to do everything I possibly can to avoid this  because I do not want to miss any days of usage?  So,  it is important to understand how to dose s4 properly. Some people are  content at staying at 50 mg for an entire 8 week cycle. Others, want to  increase the dosage but there is a very specific protocol to follow to  ensure that vision issues are kept to a minimum? I  compare this protocol to fighting Mike Tyson on Mike Tyson?s punchout.  If anyone has ever played the game they will appreciate this comparison.  When you fight Mike Tyson, the first 1:20 seconds of round 1, if you  are hit just one time you are knocked down? This is the danger zone?  Once you get past that first 1:20 you are much safer but you still must  proceed with caution because the fcker is still dangerous? This  is the same with S4? You must go 2 weeks at 50 mg? If you get through  the 2 weeks with minimal to no vision issues then you past the danger  zone? You are safe then to increase your dosage but must proceed with  caution? After two weeks you can bump to 60 mg? Now you are testing the  waters? You must now stay on 60 mg between 10-14 days? I would say 12 is  the safest bet? Then it is okay to increase again to 70 mg if you are  able to? I feel like between 70 and 80 mg is the sweet spot however  there is benefit up to 100 mg? You should continue to follow protocol of  10-14 days on each 10 mg incremental increase? By following this  protocol, you could get up to 100 mg for at least the last week? You  should NEVER GO ANY HIGHER THAN 100 mg? As I mentioned, the sweet spot  is between 70-80 mg? Every increase needs to be with extreme caution and  if the vision issues begin, you know where your boundary is? Some of us  are luckier than others in terms of receptor binding? DO NOT BE IN A  RUSH to increase dosage? Following this protocol will be the safest and  MOST EFFECTIVE way of dosing s4.  *

GW-501516: * Technically,  GW is not a SARM but is more ?in the class? of SARMS. It is often  utilized in conjunction with SARMS and is more in line with this  grouping of chemicals. It is a key component to the triple stack. GW can  safely and effectively be ran 8-12 weeks. The optimal dosage of GW is  10-20 mg day. The higher the dose, the more pronounced effects of  endurance and fat loss will occur. GW provides users with an extreme  increase in endurance and can have a pronounced effect in fat loss. The  beauty of GW is that it is not catabolic, so if macros are taken in  properly, it can still add muscle, while helping lose fat. GW is  extremely effective and is used by many endurance athletes. The effects  that it provides are very profound and noticeable very quickly. The half  life of GW is longer but I always recommend a split dosage with 12  hours in between each dose. The side effects with GW are highly  debatable. There are studies out that show it has led to cancer in rats  while other studies so a completely adverse effect. It is very hard to  determine the accuracies in these studies. Other than this, there are no  seen side effects with it. Of course, you do not want to abuse dosage  and length of usage and you should stay in the range that was provided  above on amount and length. GW is a favorite amongst many and provides  many benefits to users.  *


SUPPORTS AND MINI PCT:* I always recommend that a user take HcGenerate  on every SARMS cycle. SARMS can cause suppression, especially with  extended usage, thus it is imperative to keep suppression to a minimum.  HcGenerate will not only keep suppression low but it will also keep the  libido high and test levels higher throughout. It will make the  transition into pct and recovery much easier as well. This is the main  support that I recommend using with the stack.  A  3 week mini PCT is required with SARMS cycles. It is never a bad idea  to run it 4 weeks instead but it is not necessary. A SERM is not  required in this PCT but it can be used if a user wants. I would not  recommend depending a SERM only PCT if one decides to use it. My  recommendation is the Unleashed/Post cycle combo for the mini PCT.  Another nice recovery option would be Phytoserms ran as a stand alone.  Either one of these will work as a mini PCT and lead to a quick and  effective recovery.  The  use of albuterol in this stack is OPTIONAL and is normally recommended  to users who want to lose extra fat or want an extra boost in endurance.   *FINAL THOUGHTS:* I  hope that this article has explained how to not only properly run a  successful SARMS stack but also given you an outlook on the possible  results. It is my intention to fully educate you on the positives and  negatives of the stack and how to safely and effectively run it. I am  always here to help in any way so feel free to contact me  with any questions that you may have. Please always be safe and ask  questions if you do not understand what you are doing. Work hard, stay  motivated and continue to go after your goals!


----------



## Swfl (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok cool. Just asking because you know us guys are always thinking more is better so if its not then that needs to be clear so sarms dont get a bad name and people dont get hurt or have a bad experience

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24K (Jan 28, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Ok cool. Just asking because you know us guys are always thinking more is better so if its not then that needs to be clear so sarms dont get a bad name and people dont get hurt or have a bad experience
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



More is always better is one of the worst misconceptions that is out there... There is a limit to everything... I give the best doses in recommendations I provide that will give MAXIMUM gains in the SAFEST way... You can always count on that... While I like to push things myself, I still do it in the safest manner because without your health, there is no gains, there are no cycles and there are no goals achieved... Staying on the right path will provide MAXIMUM results...


----------



## jorjorbinx (Feb 24, 2014)

been using ostarmine for 4 weeks or so now with my pct at 25 mg daily. i have seen great results in getting rid of body fat and retaining a decent amount of mass. vascularity is similar to when on aas depending of bf%. strength in the gym has fallen due to weight loss and coming off  cycle. i personally dont think i have gained strength from taking ostarmine, but i do feel i have retained a good amount of lbm with the amount of weight i have lost while using this sarm. i hope this helps in aiding your decision to use sarms or not. also i sarms1 sent out fast and had great service

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 24, 2014)

Have you guys found that liquid Ostarine tastes like shit or maybe it's just the brand I am using now?


----------



## jorjorbinx (Feb 24, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> Have you guys found that liquid Ostarine tastes like shit or maybe it's just the brand I am using now?



its chemicals i didnt expect anything else than 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 24, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> its chemicals i didnt expect anything else than
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



The GW doesn't taste bad but it's from a different company, that's why I was wondering


----------



## 24K (Feb 25, 2014)

if they don't taste like shit then they are not suspended properly... keep that in mind... 

ALSO... if the gw is not very thick and heavy then it is not even close to pure... gw is a much heavier molecule and is extremely thick... so if you have normal watery liquid then its not even close to authentic...


----------



## 24K (Feb 25, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> been using ostarmine for 4 weeks or so now with my pct at 25 mg daily. i have seen great results in getting rid of body fat and retaining a decent amount of mass. vascularity is similar to when on aas depending of bf%. strength in the gym has fallen due to weight loss and coming off  cycle. i personally dont think i have gained strength from taking ostarmine, but i do feel i have retained a good amount of lbm with the amount of weight i have lost while using this sarm. i hope this helps in aiding your decision to use sarms or not. also i sarms1 sent out fast and had great service
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



Im very happy you are having such a great experience... let me know if there's every anything i can do bro...


----------



## mattsilf (Feb 25, 2014)

Great article, thank you. Looks like im gonna be spending some money


----------



## jorjorbinx (Feb 25, 2014)

24K said:


> Im very happy you are having such a great experience... let me know if there's every anything i can do bro...



Thanks for the support and protocols. Everything is going great thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gymrat827$ (Feb 25, 2014)

24K said:


> if they don't taste like shit then they are not suspended properly... keep that in mind...
> 
> ALSO... if the gw is not very thick and heavy then it is not even close to pure... gw is a much heavier molecule and is extremely thick... so if you have normal watery liquid then its not even close to authentic...



x2x....

they are all in alc.


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 25, 2014)

24K said:


> if they don't taste like shit then they are not suspended properly... keep that in mind...
> 
> ALSO... if the gw is not very thick and heavy then it is not even close to pure... gw is a much heavier molecule and is extremely thick... so if you have normal watery liquid then its not even close to authentic...



Thanks for the info.  

I switched my GW and MK to a different company (sponsor on here) and they don't taste bad but they are not thick either.


----------



## jbranken (Feb 28, 2014)

24K said:


> if they don't taste like shit then they are not suspended properly... keep that in mind...
> 
> ALSO... if the gw is not very thick and heavy then it is not even close to pure... gw is a much heavier molecule and is extremely thick... so if you have normal watery liquid then its not even close to authentic...


This! Great post


----------



## gymrat827$ (Feb 28, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I switched my GW and MK to a different company (sponsor on here) and they don't taste bad but they are not thick either.



GW should be think and pinkish color.


----------



## fizs#1 (Mar 18, 2014)

I've used www.sarms1.com with great results.


----------



## gymrat827$ (Mar 19, 2014)

fizs#1 said:


> I've used www.sarms1.com with great results.



yeah, since one cheaper place has poor quality and the $$ place with good quality raised their pricing sarms one is the spot.  quality and they dont break the bank


----------



## fizs#1 (Mar 21, 2014)

gymrat827$ said:


> yeah, since one cheaper place has poor quality and the $$ place with good quality raised their pricing sarms one is the spot.  quality and they dont break the bank



Exactly.  Look at osta from sarms1 The osta price is very competitive, you get 2 months out of the bottle.


----------



## Militant (Mar 26, 2014)

Theirs is the most potent ive tried so far.  Im on my 3rd bottle of ostarine and its great everytime baby

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## fizs#1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Militant said:


> Theirs is the most potent ive tried so far.  Im on my 3rd bottle of ostarine and its great everytime baby
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Can't beat it bro.  Sarms1 is the best mk-2866


----------



## gymrat827$ (Mar 28, 2014)

the lgd is awesome.  that is what gives you the strength gains


----------



## KelJu (Apr 13, 2014)

Does ostarine, s4, or cardarine need to be refrigerated?


----------



## AllesT (Dec 29, 2017)

> Ostarine (MK-2866) is a SARM developed by GTx  for the prevention and treatment of muscle wasting. It may eventually be  a medical prescription for the prevention of cachexia, atrophy and  sarcopenia as well as for Hormone or Testosterone Replacement Therapy.
> 
> As  a research chemical, Ostarine belongs to a class of chemicals know as  SARMS or selective androgen receptor modulators. SARMS create selective  anabolic activity at certain androgen receptors. In comparison to  testosterone and other anabolic steroids, the advantage of SARMS, is  they do not have androgenic activity in non-skeletal muscle tissues.
> Ostarine is effective in maintaining and increasing lean body mass.​



It is good news that Ostarine does not have the negative side effects associated with testosterone such as raising liver, kidney, and prostate enzymes.


----------



## MaxRight (Feb 18, 2018)

I have not had problems like this from Ostarine ever. How much were you taking each time?


----------

